# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Retzbach, AK Fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom

## RuStra

Gestern habe ich den thread "Witzenhausen, AK Fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom" erneut aufgesucht, aus Anlass des neuen Artikels in Spektrum der Wissenschaft über die dendritische Zelltherapie. In diesem Artikel heisst es: Er testete seine Thesen zur Tumorimmuntherapie an sich selbst. Steinman überlebte deutlich länger als erwartet Schenkt man diesem Artikel Glauben, dann hat Nobelpreisträger Steinman die therapeutische Bedeutung der Dendriten gegen Krebs und Aids schon immer im Auge gehabt und letztlich, als er selbst an Pankreas-Krebs erkrankte, an sich selbst ausprobiert. Wer wie wir in Witzenhausen die Steinman-lecture von Prof.Peters mitbekommen hat, wundert sich schon.   Aber das sollte weiter in jenem thread diskutiert werden. 

Ich hatte damals 2 Tage nach dem Witzenhausener Treffen angefangen, zu berichten.

Am 9.bis 11.7. war nun ein erneutes Treffen des AK FPK, in Retzbach bei Würzburg. 
Mit kleinerer Besetzung als in Witzenhausen, aber es war auch eine andere Veranstaltung.

Erst jetzt, 6 Wochen später, fange ich an, darüber zu berichten, nachdem bisher noch niemand anderer begonnen hat. 
Der Grund ist zunächst ein positiver, wir haben ein Protokoll abgestimmt, wir haben eine Retzbacher Erklärung abgestimmt, damit haben wir einen doppelten Retzbach-Konsens. Diesen haben wir dem BPS-Vorstand vorgelegt. Das alles kostet Zeit. Soweit so gut.
Der andere Grund allerdings ist ein negativer, nämlich dass in der Kommunikation mit einigen Vorstands-Mitgliedern sich unterschiedliche Auffassungen insbesondere zur Frage der Öffentlichkeit herausgestellt haben, die dazu geführt haben, dass die Öffentlichkeit dieses Forums überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt wurde. Soweit so schlecht.

Nun gut, das war der Vorlauf.
Wenn ich nun in das Retzbach-Protokoll schaue (muss ich nach 6 Wochen schon machen), dann würde ich sagen, das wichtigste Retzbach-Ergebnis ist, 
dass wir die schon früher im AK vorhandene Orientierung auf systemische Therapien, insbesondere Immuntherapien bestärkt haben. 
Ein weiteres Ergebnis ist, dass uns 8 Teilnehmern diese Veranstaltung in positiver Erinnerung bleiben wird, denn wir hatten eine wirklich gute Atmosphäre,
haben gut harmoniert, neue Gedanken zur Therapie des FPK diskutiert und wir haben eine Retzbacher Erklärung in Grundzügen entworfen. 
Es geht uns um eine andere Art der Diagnostik und Therapie als das, was wir derzeit nach wie vor im klinischen Alltag erleben.

Soweit, zum ersten.
Rudolf

----------


## JosefJ

Ich stimme Dir zu Rudolf: in Retzbachhatten wir eine gute und konstruktive Arbeitsatmosphäre.

Was mir besonders im Gedächtnisblieb: wir, die Betroffenen wünschen sich eine ganz andere Artder medikamentösen systemischen Therapie. Endlich weg von dermeist wenig wirksamen Taxotere/Cabazitaxel-Chemo, von der wir wissen,daß nur ca. 40 %  der therapierten Männer überhaupteinen Nutzen davon haben. 100 % haben aber ihre Nebenwirkungen. 
Wir brauchen von den Anwendern, Ärzten,Urologen und Onkologen ein ganz anderes Therapieverständnis. InZukunft sollte es ein ärztlicher Kunstfehler sein, wenn Männernach einer Hormonablation keinen steigenden Testosteronspiegel mehrentwickeln. Es muß sich bei unseren Anwendern ein ganz andereslangfristiges Therapieverständnis etablieren. Nur: wenn wirBetroffene das nicht fordern, werden uns die Ärzte nicht folgen.
Zweiter gravierender Fehler in derTherapie des kastrationsrefraktären metastasiertenProstatakarzinoms: nach einer Taxotere-Chemotherapie wird einfach nurabgewartet bis der Progress kommt – anstatt generell, nach einerbestimmten Erholungszeit (4 – 8) Wochen mit einer Nachfolgetherapiezu beginnen, die die Nebenwirkungen einer Chemo vermeidet undtrotzdem den Progress verzögert (z. B. der 'Reichle-Cocktail'oder die 'Leibowitz-Pausen-Therapie'). 
Ganz selten wird auch auf die Markerfür eine neuroendokrine Endifferenzierung geachtet. 
Ganz selten wird der gesamteImmunstatus geprüft, werden immuntherapeutische Maßnahmengetroffen.


Die Medikamente dieser (Zytiga,Alpaharadin, Provenge) und der nächsten Generation (Enzalutmid,Cabozantinib, Ipilimumab etc.) ermöglichen die Chance, denmetastasierten kastrationsrefraktären Prostatakrebs übereinen längeren Zeitraum (5 – 10 Jahre) stabil zu halten.
Das jährliche 10 000 fache Sterbenwürde endlich ein Ende haben. Nur müssen die Ärztediese Chance nützen. In ihren Köpfen müßte sichder Ehrgeiz entzünden, dem Prostatakrebs seinen Schrecken zunehmen.
Doch ich bin mehr als skeptisch. Wirwerden den  Schlendrian der letzten 13 Jahre (soweit überblickeich es) weiter um uns haben. Man wird uns weiter nur ein Medikamentverabreichen, solange es wirkt, als sei das Prostatakarzinom eineharmlose Erkrankung. Man wird uns sagen, für eineKombinationsbehandlung fehle die Evidenz. Dabei verursachen unsereAnwender, die Ärzte, gerade diese fehlende Evidenz, in dem siekeine Behandlungsstudien zu Kombinations-Therapien machen. *Geradejetzt wäre es doch an der Zeit.* Meine Herren Medizinier:Kombinieren Sie doch bitte in einer Studie Alpaharadin und Zytiga.Oder noch besser: MDV3100 mit Provenge. Aber bitte jetzt. Es sollensich 15 Unikliniken zusammentun: Sie stellen gemeinsam ein paarFachkräfte ab, um Gelder einzusammeln, die es angeblich doch nurabzurufen gilt. Lassen Sie uns nicht weiter sterben, sondern habensie mit uns die Vision eines stabil verlaufenden metastasiertenProstatakarzinoms. Natürlich wird auch eineKombinationsbehandlung aus MDV3100 mit Provenge nicht heilen. Aber eswird voraussichtlich die Progression stärker verzögern unddanach eröffnen sich neue Kombinationsbehandlungen umCabozantinib. 
Es muß ein Ruck durch dieUrologen und Onkologen gehen, so wie Roman Herzog das für dieRepublik forderte. Stattdessen werden die Ärzte auf Kostenunseres Lebens sparen wollen. ZukünftigeKombinationsbehandlungen werden deutlich über 10 000 Euro imMonat kosten. Soviel wird unser Leben nicht Wert sein.
Der Arbeitskreis in Retzbach hat dieseVisionen gefördert. Es ist wichtig, wenn Betroffene sichzusammentun, um ihre Bedürfnisse, Visionen und Forderungen zuentwickeln. Ein Teil dieser Gedanken steckt auch in der von Rudolfangesprochenen *Retzbacher Erklärung*. Sie liegt momentanbeim Vorstand zur Sichtung/Prüfung, damit es eine konsensfähigeVorstands-Erklärung gibt.
*Mir wäre es wichtig gewesen,die Retzbacher Erklärung wäre vorher hier im Forumdiskutiert worden. Für den Vorstand wäre es doch besonderswichtig gewesen, nicht nur die Meinung des 'Arbeitskreises fortgeschrittenerProstatakrebs' sondern auch die des Forums kennenzulernen (in demviele SHG-Leiter schreiben), bevor es zu einer endgültigenvorstandskonsensfähigen „Retzbacher Erklärung“ kommt.
*
JosefJ

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo Rudolf und Josef

Ich verfolge das Forum meist sporadisch auch ich bin ein Betroffener, der überall Hilfe sucht.

Um was geht es in der Rentzbacher Erklärung

Was steht da eigentlich drin?
P.N.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo AK' ler, Interessierte und Betroffene,




> Ein weiteres Ergebnis ist, dass uns 8 Teilnehmern diese Veranstaltung in positiver Erinnerung bleiben wird, denn wir hatten eine wirklich gute Atmosphäre,
> haben gut harmoniert, neue Gedanken zur Therapie des FPK diskutiert und wir haben eine Retzbacher Erklärung in Grundzügen entworfen. 
> Es geht uns um eine andere Art der Diagnostik und Therapie als das, was wir derzeit nach wie vor im klinischen Alltag erleben.


Die in Retzbach stattgefundene Arbeitstagung hat in ihrer Diskussionskultur und Vielfältigkeit - aber vor allen Dingen - in ihrer Sachlichkeit auf einem hohen Niveau stattgefunden.
Es wurden u. a. auch Themen diskutiert, wie die Leitlinien für Schwerbetroffene optimiert werden können und die derzeitigen Therapien - mit der Folge - von Resistenz und Nebenwirkung minimiert.

In loyaler Absicht wurde diese Erklärung zur Abstimmung dem BPS - Vorstand dargelegt. 

Besonders herzuheben war das Bestreben des AK, neuere Therapieansätze zu präferieren, da ja bekanntlich die derzeitigen Therapieformen für die Schwerbetroffenen keinen gravierenden Lebensvorteil sichern.

Aber auch die Diagnostik sollte so ergänzt sein, dass mögliche Gefahren frühzeitig erkannt und rechtzeitig einer anderen Therapieform zugeführt werden können.
Dieses nur als einige, wenige Punkte sei hier angeführt.
Die Retzbacher Erklärung sollte - nach akzept - dann vollständig zum Nutzen der Betroffenen eingebracht werden die darauf warten.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo AK-ler und Mitbetroffene,

auch für mich war der AK deshalb so aufbauend, weil wir von Anfang an zielgerichtet unsere Tagesordnung abgearbeitet haben. Rudolf und Josef haben ja schon  berichtet.

Ich sehe ein weiteres Problem für uns PCa-Fortgeschrittene darin, dass wir als weitgehend Austherapierte kaum Zugang zu Therapien haben, die nicht Leitlinien konform sind, z.B. Hyperthermie und Immuntherapien. 
Wir müssen diese Therapien selber bezahlen und wer hat mal eben  25.000,00 für eine Dendritische Zelltherapie.

Der Verweis der Krankenkassen darauf, dass diese Therapien  nicht evidenzbasiert, bzw. nicht doppelblind und randomisiert, hilft gerade den Schwerstbetroffenen nicht weiter. 
Aber einerseits orientieren sich viele Ärzte notgedrungen an der S-3-Leitlinie,
denn der Handlungskorridor ist sehr viel schmaler, als vermutet. Püschel: "Vom Arzt wird erwartet, dass er die qualitätsgerecht zustande gekommenen, aktuellen S3-Leitlinien im Rahmen seiner Entscheidungsfindung beachtet (Ärztezeitung 28.02.12)

Und andererseits, woran soll sich der austherapierte Patient denn orientieren, wenn über Studien das Nachstehende zu lesen ist:
Es geht um Lug und Trug und um wissenschaftliche Wahrheiten, die vielleicht gar keine sind, weil ihre Objektivität nur vorgetäuscht wird. Neu ist daran nicht, dass die Ergebnisse von medizinischen Studien manipuliert werden können und werden, indem Forscher schlechte Studienergebnisse besser aussehen lassen. Neu ist das Ausmaß, in dem das offenbar geschieht.(heise online 04.02.11)

Wieso fragt  Herr Prof. A. Heidenreich
lmmuntherapie beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom - brauchen wir diese wirklich? (Der Urologe, Jan. 2012)

Könnte es sein, dass  mit der Immuntherapie die eingefahrenen Gleise der Pharmaindustrie gestört werden? Pillen sind vielleicht leichter herzustellen und zu verkaufen als für den einzelnen Patienten hergestellte Immunvakzine.

Gerade aber in der Immuntherapie liegt m.E. die Zukunft. Siehe Provenge und das deutlich längere Überleben des Nobelpreisträgers Prof. Ralph Steinmann, der an einem Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs erkrankte und ca. viereinhalb Jahre überlebt hat, weil er sich verschiedenen Immuntherapien und auch der Dendritischen Zelltherapie unterzog.

Wir Schwerstbetroffene brauchen grundlegende Änderungen bei unserer Behandlung und nicht immer wieder Medikamente die zwar eine gewisse Überlebensverlängerung versprechen aber nicht das Grundübel beseitigen.

In Amerika scheint langsam ein Umdenkungsprozess in Gang zu kommen. Frau Prof. Dr. Higano hat in einem neun minütigem Videostatement zur letztjährigen ASCO-Veranstaltung ihre Auffassung zur Therapieänderung dargelegt, wobei ich drei Passagen zitiere: 

"provenge -  that is a treatment, that i feel it should be given earliest" (Provenge  das ist eine Behandlung, so fühle ich es, sollte zuerst gegeben werden)

"potentially followed by MDV3100 because it does not require the addition of Prednisone and then by abiraterone and prednisone" (potentiell gefolgt von MDV 3100, weil es die Gabe von Prednison nicht erfordert und danach Abiraterone und Prednison)

"these new oral drugs are going to be chemotherapy out further" (diese neuen Medikamente sind dabei, die Chemotherapie weiter nach hinten )

Das ist zwar eine einzelne Aussage, aber sie macht Hoffnung auf Veränderung zu Gunsten der  PCa Betroffenen.

Dagegen stelle ich eine aktuelle Aussage eines deutschen Arztes:

"Der behandelnde Arzt stehe vor der Herausforderung, für Patienten mit mKRPC die individuell richtige Therapiesequenz zu finden, erläuterte Professor Peter Hammerer, Urologe am Klinikum Braunschweig bei einer Veranstaltung in Eltville. Er empfiehlt, Chemotherapie-fähige Patienten nach Docetaxel-Versagen zunächst mit Cabazitaxel (Jevtana®) weiter zu behandeln. Ärzte Ztg. 21.08.2012"

Wir haben noch einen steinigen Weg vor uns, um eine Behandlung zu erhalten, die unser Immunsystem nicht kaputt macht, sondern es in die Lage versetzt den PCa zu bekämpfen. 

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

ich beschränke mich etwas frustriert auf zusammengeklaubte Berichte.

Hier eine Zusammenfassung zu Provenge. Endstand 1.5.201:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._provenge.html

Bis heute aus unserer Sicht trotz MDV 3100 etc. etc. nichts wirklich überzeugendes, was zumindest den Medikamentenbereich anbelangt. Und dann darf man diese Meinung lesen:

http://tkron.wordpress.com/2010/05/0...groser-nutzen/ 

Was hilft es uns, wenn wir dies alles schon wissen:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...untherapie.pdf

Begeistert waren wir auch über diese Zusammenfassung:

http://www.prostatakrebs-muenchen.se...293967782.html

Auch Automatische Übersetzer bemühen sich hier eher schlecht als recht:

http://translate.google.de/translate....provenge.com/

Und auch solche Berichte trugen zur Verunsicherung bei:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...82T07420120330

Hier eine tolle Beschreibung über den Ablauf mit Provenge:

http://www.dendreon.com/prescribing-information.pdf

Und hier meint man sogar, dass es gut ist für Patienten mit niedrigem PSA:

http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2012/...cientists-say/

Irgendwie, lieber Malte, schwindet mein Glaube, dass vom fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs betroffenen Männern in absehbarer Zeit spürbare, lebensverlängernde Hilfe zukommen wird. Die Dendriten könnten in der Tat noch eine Lösung bedeuten, wenn das forciert und vor allem Kassenleistung würde. Vor 12 Jahren, als ich am herumlaborieren mit no-evidence-experimenten war, hieß es mal, dass jede Behandlung, die der Beseitigung eines diagnostizierten Tumors gilt, auch von den Krankenkassen zu bezahlen wären. Aber auch meine Privatkrankenkasse ließ mich zum größten Teil auf Rechnungen für nicht den Richtlinien entsprechenden Behandlungen sitzen. Ich möchte auch noch etwa 10 Jahre leben und erwarte dringend nicht an Prostatakrebs zu sterben. Wer von uns möchte das nicht auch.

*"Das sind die Weisen, die durch Irrtum zur Wahrheit reisen. Die im Irrtum verharren, das sind die Narren!"
*(Friedrich Rückert)

----------


## meni.li.

wer könnte was ändern ?

die Ärzteschaft ?  .....Wieso ?.......Ist doch selber abhängig

die Pharma ?...........Wieso ?...Ist doch abhängig vom Gewinn.

die Politik erscheint mir als ........der.......  Weg. 

 Eine Gesetzesänderung Wie auch immer:

z.B.:

Das Medikament mit den schwächsten Nebenwirkungen wird zum Medikament der 1.Wahl!
Dann würden wir z.B. schon mal von  MDV 3100 ect. profitieren..

z.B.

Lizenzen für Krebsmedikamente verkürzen

Eine Krebssteuer für die Pharma 

Irgendwie muß diese perverse Gewinnspanne  durch die Politk  untersucht und kontrolliert werden.

Wie auch immer, 

(M)eine Vision .....

Wir suchen Kontakt zu Betroffenen in der Politik. Z.B. Herrn Bosbach , Herrn Lafontaine. 

Bündeln hinter uns die Betroffenen, als Wähler für die Partei die unserer Ziele auf den Weg ins Ziel bringt. 

ZITAT Rustra !
Suchen den Schulterschluß mit  Betroffenen anderer Krebserkrankungen für ein gemeinsames Ziel !        

                                         F Ü R

            !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Eine Lobby für Betroffene mit politischer Macht!!!!!!!!!!






Ach jetzt hatte ich soviel schöne  Gedanken zu Papier gebracht und bin dabei über meine eigene Naivität gestolpert ................................denn..............  .......

"! Bis Heute hab ich ja noch nicht einmal meine Fahrkosten nach Retzbach vom Arbeitskreis erhalten "!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


lg klausi

----------


## HorstK

> Wir suchen Kontakt zu Betroffenen in der Politik. Z.B. Herrn Bosbach , Herrn Lafontaine.


Zum Beispiel:

Politiker: Der Abgeordnete Wolfgang Bosbach über seine unheilbare Krebserkrankung 

"Viel Zeit bleibt nicht mehr"

Im aktuellen Heft - DER SPIEGEL 35/2012 vom 27.08.2012 Seite 46 ff



Freundliche Grüße
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Harald_1933

Bitte, auch *hier* lesen.

----------


## RuStra

> wer könnte was ändern ?
> ...
> 
> ....denn.....................
> 
> "! Bis Heute hab ich ja noch nicht einmal meine Fahrkosten nach Retzbach vom Arbeitskreis erhalten "!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> lg klausi


Hallo Klaus,
diese Kuh ist vom Eis, auch wenn sie auf demselbigen reichlich lange herumgeschlittert ist  ...
auf deine anderen Überlegungen antworte ich noch!
LG
Rudolf

----------


## HorstK

> Bitte, auch *hier* lesen.


Danke für den Hinweis, 

"interessante" Leser-Kommentare zu diesem Artikel...

http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/polit...83616#comments

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Erst jetzt, 6 Wochen später, fange ich an, darüber zu berichten, nachdem bisher noch niemand anderer begonnen hat. 
> Der Grund ist zunächst ein positiver, wir haben ein Protokoll abgestimmt, wir haben eine Retzbacher Erklärung abgestimmt, damit haben wir einen doppelten Retzbach-Konsens. Diesen haben wir dem BPS-Vorstand vorgelegt. Das alles kostet Zeit. Soweit so gut.


Hier ist die Retzbacher Erklärung:

*Am Montag, den 9. Juli 2012, haben sich in Retzbach bei Würzburg*
*Mitglieder des BPS-AK FPK getroffen.*
*Einvernehmlich erklären wir:*
*Seit der Münchener Erklärung vom Oktober 2010 hat sich eine* *erstaunliche Kette neuer Medikamenten-Entwicklung für das*
*kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom (CRPC) ergeben.*
*So sehr wir uns freuen, dass neue Behandlungsmöglichkeiten für das* *CRPC gefunden werden, so wenig sehen wir einen echten Durchbruch.*
*Denn auch die neuen Medikamente sind weit davon entfernt, über den in* *wenigen Monaten messbaren OS-benefit (OS=Overall Survival) hinaus*
*eine dauerhafte Remission herbeizuführen.
**Nach wie vor sieht die Standard-Behandlung bei fortgeschrittenen* *Betroffenen Hormontherapie und Chemotherapie vor, auch wenn mit*
*Zytiga und Enzalutamid wirksamere Hormonmittel in die Zulassung* *kommen bzw. gekommen sind.*
*Nach wie vor ist die in den USA schon 2010 zugelassene Immuntherapie* *(Provenge) in Deutschland nicht eingeführt und auch von Behandlerseite*
*her wenig akzeptiert.*
*Es gibt auch keine eigene Leitlinie zur Behandlung von metastasiertem* *PK und insbesondere von kastrationsresistentem PK.*
*Der Erweiterung der erfolgreich eingeführten S3-Leitlinie mit den* *Metastasierungs-Themen hat zwar angefangen und muß daher*
*fortgesetzt werden. Allerdings reicht das derzeitige Kapitel 6.* *Diagnostik und Therapie des rezidivierten oder metastasierten* *Prostatakarzinoms überhaupt nicht.*
*Es bedarf aufgrund der ganz besonderen Ausprägungen und* *Entwicklungslinien von Metastasierung einer eigenständigen* *Darstellung.*
*Darüberhinaus sind jeweils die grundlegenden theoretischen Konzepte* *(Krebs-Erklärung) für gegebene Therapie-Empfehlungen darzulegen.*
*Durch diese Umorganisation des Aufbaus der Leitlinie sollte* *insbesondere der Tatsache Rechnung getragen werden, dass* *entscheidende Änderungen in der Sichtweise auf die Krebs-**Metastasierung, ja auf die Zell-Regulation allgemein, in den letzten* *Jahren eingetreten sind, u.a.:*
*a) Die Hälfte des Tumors wird z.Z. nach Lehrmeinung als* *Inflammation, wenn nicht gar der gesamte Krebsprozess als*
*Wundheilungsprozess angesehen;*
*b) der Zusammenhang zwischen den zellulären Vorgängen im Tumor* *selbst und dem, was in der Umgebung des Tumors sich abspielt*
*(microenvironment) kann nicht mehr übersehen werden, z.B. Hypoxie im* *Tumorgewebe und seine Folgen;*
*c) die genetische Heterogenität von Krebs-Tumoren ist derartig* *gewaltig, dass man von einer zielgerichteten Therapie die versprochene*
*individualisierte Medizin z.Z. nicht erwarten kann;*
*d) das molekularbiologisches Dogma ist erweitert worden (Epigenetik* *etc.);*
*e) Tumorstammzellen als möglicherweise treibende Kraft der* *Rezidivierung wie Metastasierung rücken in den Vordergrund der*
*Beforschung und müssen beachtet werden, da diese Erkenntnisse auch* *die Therapien verändern werden.*
*Die seit längerem als Versprechen verpackte Vorstellung von der* *personalisierten Medizin oder das Ziel einer individualisierten*
*Therapie sind insbesondere für metastasierte Betroffene besonders* *wichtig, da die individuellen Unterschiede bzw. deren diagnostische und*
*therapeutische Berücksichtigung das Überleben entscheidend* *bestimmen.*

*Wir sind nicht länger bereit hinzunehmen, dass*
*- eine Chemotherapie begonnen wird, ohne dass ein* *Chemosensitivitätstest die Wirksamkeit vorher gezeigt hat und ohne*
*dass die inflammatorische Situation genau überprüft und in der Therapie* *mit berücksichtigt wird;*
*- die Immuntherapie in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen* *Prostatakrebses bisher keine Rolle spielt. Wir fordern eine baldige*
*Zulassung und Anwendung von Provenge und anderer* *immuntherapeutischer Ansätze (z.B. CTLA-4 Hemmung). Die* *universitäre Forschung sollte sich dringend mit der Kombination* *immuntherapeutischer Strategien befassen;*
*- der Rezeptor-Status der Prostatakarzinome und der metastatischen* *Tumore standardmässig nicht bestimmt wird  dies ist insbesondere*
*erforderlich zum Zweck der Abklärung, ob Androgenresistenz schon* *vorliegt oder welcher Art der Androgenmechanismus ist und der*
*Bestimmung der daraus folgenden Hormontherapie;*
*- wichtige biologische Marker nicht turnusmässig bestimmt werden 
**- und zudem die Ausbreitungsdiagnostik (Mikrometastasierung) völlig* *ungenügend erfolgt.*

*Wie wir unsere Forderungen aus der Münchener Erklärung nach einer* *Kombination aus EBM-Vorgehen und komplementär-onkologischen*
*Strategien umsetzen können für eine bessere Versorgung* *metastasierter Betroffener, ist unser Hauptanliegen.*
*Dabei müssen alle denkbaren Behandlungs-Optionen allen Betroffenen* *gleichermassen zugänglich sein, im Rahmen eines solidarischen*
*Gesundheitssystems.*

----------


## Harald_1933

Man könnte meinen, diese Erklärung hätte vielen nicht daran beteiligt gewesenen Forumsbenutzern die Sprache verschlagen.




> Am 9.bis 11.7. war nun ein erneutes Treffen des AK FPK, in Retzbach bei Würzburg. 
> Mit kleinerer Besetzung als in Witzenhausen, aber es war auch eine andere Veranstaltung.


Schwer vorstellbar, was an der Retzbacher Veranstaltung versus Witzenhausen anders gewesen sein könnte.




> Erst jetzt, 6 Wochen später, fange ich an, darüber zu berichten, nachdem bisher noch niemand anderer begonnen hat. 
> Der Grund ist zunächst ein positiver, wir haben ein Protokoll abgestimmt, wir haben eine Retzbacher Erklärung abgestimmt, damit haben wir einen doppelten Retzbach-Konsens. Diesen haben wir dem BPS-Vorstand vorgelegt. Das alles kostet Zeit. Soweit so gut.


Was soll man unter einem doppelten Retzbach-Konsens so bemerkenswert finden. Protokolle gibt es von jedem derartigen Treffen und eine Erklärung ist lobenswert, aber auch nur das und vom Inhalt einmal abgesehen.




> Der andere Grund allerdings ist ein negativer, nämlich dass in der Kommunikation mit einigen Vorstands-Mitgliedern sich unterschiedliche Auffassungen insbesondere zur Frage der Öffentlichkeit herausgestellt haben, die dazu geführt haben, dass die Öffentlichkeit dieses Forums überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt wurde. Soweit so schlecht.
> Nun gut, das war der Vorlauf.


"Vorlauf", welche leicht überspitzte Formulierung. Wieso wurde die Öffentlichkeit dieses Forums nicht genutzt. Jeder von den 8 Teilnehmer des Retzbacher Treffens - und 3 haben das ja auch getan, hätte doch schon mal ein bißchen die Katze aus dem Sack lassen können, ohne als Geheimnisverräter angegriffen zu werden.




> Wenn ich nun in das Retzbach-Protokoll schaue (muss ich nach 6 Wochen schon machen), dann würde ich sagen, das wichtigste Retzbach-Ergebnis ist, 
> dass wir die schon früher im AK vorhandene Orientierung auf systemische Therapien, insbesondere Immuntherapien bestärkt haben.


Ja, über Dendriten z. B. etc. konnte dank der eingeladenen Ehrengäste nicht nur in Witzenhausen Begeisterung erweckt werden. Das ist doch menschlich verständlich.




> Ein weiteres Ergebnis ist, dass uns 8 Teilnehmern diese Veranstaltung in positiver Erinnerung bleiben wird, denn wir hatten eine wirklich gute Atmosphäre, haben gut harmoniert, neue Gedanken zur Therapie des FPK diskutiert und wir haben eine Retzbacher Erklärung in Grundzügen entworfen.


Positive Erinnerungen habe ich sogar teilweise an Witzenhausen, und das sollte bei gutem Willen der Tagungsteilnehmer eigentlich immer realistisch möglich sein. Eine gute Atmosphäre menschlicher Art verhilft in der Tat auch zu positiven Ergebnissen bei Problemlösungen.




> Es geht uns um eine andere Art der Diagnostik und Therapie als das, was wir derzeit nach wie vor im klinischen Alltag erleben.
> 
> Soweit, zum ersten.


Eine andere Art Diagnostik. Das vernehme ich hoch erfreut. Nur wer setzt sich denn außer einigen wenigen Vorkämpfern wie ein Prof. Weißbach z. B. für "active survaillance" ein?
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...3-download.pdf
Wer sind denn die ewigen Zweifler an der Empfehlung einer zusätzlichen Malignitätsbestimmung neben dem Gleason auch noch die DNA-Zytometrie mit einzubeziehen?




> Mir wäre es wichtig gewesen,die Retzbacher Erklärung wäre vorher hier im Forumdiskutiert worden. Für den Vorstand wäre es doch besonderswichtig gewesen, nicht nur die Meinung des 'Arbeitskreises fortgeschrittenerProstatakrebs' sondern auch die des Forums kennenzulernen (in demviele SHG-Leiter schreiben), bevor es zu einer endgültigenvorstandskonsensfähigen Retzbacher Erklärung kommt.


Das hätte man doch auch scheibchenweise schon mal tun können, ohne es wegen einiger noch strittiger Passagen wieder herausnehmen zu lassen.




> Wir Schwerstbetroffene brauchen grundlegende Änderungen bei unserer Behandlung und nicht immer wieder Medikamente die zwar eine gewisse Überlebensverlängerung versprechen aber nicht das Grundübel beseitigen.


Dem muss man ohne Zweifel zustimmen.




> "provenge - that is a treatment, that i feel it should be given earliest" (Provenge  das ist eine Behandlung, so fühle ich es, sollte zuerst gegeben werden)


Hierzu meine Antwort:




> ich beschränke mich etwas frustriert auf zusammengeklaubte Berichte.
> Irgendwie, lieber Malte, schwindet mein Glaube, dass vom fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs betroffenen Männern in absehbarer Zeit spürbare, lebensverlängernde Hilfe zukommen wird.





> wer könnte was ändern ?


?????




> Ach jetzt hatte ich soviel schöne Gedanken zu Papier gebracht und bin dabei über meine eigene Naivität gestolpert ................................denn.............. .......
> 
> "! Bis Heute hab ich ja noch nicht einmal meine Fahrkosten nach Retzbach vom Arbeitskreis erhalten "!


Bei der Prioritätsfindung kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.




> Hallo Klaus,
>  diese Kuh ist vom Eis, auch wenn sie auf demselbigen reichlich lange herumgeschlittert ist ...
>  auf deine anderen Überlegungen antworte ich noch!


Zumindest ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort!





> Hier ist die Retzbacher Erklärung:


Mit ist bekannt, dass die wirklich aktiven AK-Teilnehmer mehrfach per Skype meist doch auch harmonische Gespräche geführt haben. Um diese durchaus lesenswerte Erklärung zusammenzustellen, hätte man doch nicht bis nach Retzbach fahren müssen. 




> Wir sind nicht länger bereit hinzunehmen, dass
>  - eine Chemotherapie begonnen wird, ohne dass ein Chemosensitivitätstest die Wirksamkeit vorher gezeigt hat und ohne
>  dass die inflammatorische Situation genau überprüft und in der Therapie mit berücksichtigt wird;
>  - die Immuntherapie in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses bisher keine Rolle spielt. Wir fordern eine baldige
>  Zulassung und Anwendung von Provenge und anderer immuntherapeutischer Ansätze (z.B. CTLA-4 Hemmung). Die universitäre Forschung sollte sich dringend mit der Kombination immuntherapeutischer Strategien befassen;
>  - der Rezeptor-Status der Prostatakarzinome und der metastatischen Tumore standardmässig nicht bestimmt wird  dies ist insbesondere
>  erforderlich zum Zweck der Abklärung, ob Androgenresistenz schon vorliegt oder welcher Art der Androgenmechanismus ist und der
>  Bestimmung der daraus folgenden Hormontherapie;
>  - wichtige biologische Marker nicht turnusmässig bestimmt werden 
> - und zudem die Ausbreitungsdiagnostik (Mikrometastasierung) völlig ungenügend erfolgt.


Hehre Forderungen, denen man vollinhaltlich zustimmen kann. Nur wer überbringt diese Botschaft nun an wen. Warum nicht mal anstatt nach Retzbach eine Reise dahin, wo die
die dazu notwendigen Entscheidungen getroffen werden könnten. Wer spielt Gallionsfigur, um Gehör zu finden.




> Dabei müssen alle denkbaren Behandlungs-Optionen allen Betroffenen gleichermassen zugänglich sein, im Rahmen eines solidarischen Gesundheitssystems


Wunschdenken, zu dem es wohl nirgends auf dieser Welt kommen wird. 

Es wäre jetzt wahrlich an der Zeit, dass es hier zu mehr Wortmeldungen kommt.

*"Wagen wir, die Dinge zu sehen, wie sie sind
*(Albert Schweitzer)

----------


## RuStra

> Man könnte meinen, diese Erklärung hätte vielen nicht daran beteiligt gewesenen Forumsbenutzern die Sprache verschlagen.


Harald, was willst du mit diesem Beitrag eigentlich sagen?

----------


## Harald_1933

*"Wir müssen die Änderung sein, die wir in der Welt sehen wollen"
*(Mahatma Gandhi)

P.S.: Ich habe doch alles gesagt. Was möchtest ausgerechnet Du denn noch hören.!!??

Ergänzung zu "active survaillance":



http://www.nature.com/nrurol/journal...l.2011.50.html
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/20...k-at-the-math/
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1130161519.htm
http://f1000.com/reports/m/4/16/
http://www.europa-uomo.org/docs/eau2011/Bangma.pdf

Auf dem Foto fast am Ende des letzten Links ist Prof. Semjonow unten rechts außen zu erkennen.

----------


## meni.li.

Ach jetzt hatte ich soviel schöne Gedanken zu Papier gebracht und bin dabei über meine eigene Naivität gestolpert ................................denn.............. .......

"! Bis Heute hab ich ja noch nicht einmal meine Fahrkosten nach Retzbach vom Arbeitskreis erhalten "!

ZITAT:
Bei der Prioritätsfindung kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.

Nicht so schlimm ! Ich erklärs Dir:
Gemeint war die hoffnungslose finanzielle Unterstützung durch den .......bpsssssssssssssss.
und der gewünschte Aufschrei des gemeinen " Volkes" wenn wir seit über 2 Monaten auf einen Bruchteil unserer Auslagen warten, alles andere sowieso endgeldlos aus eigenem Antrieb bewergstelligen.

Wir müssen ja schon in den eigenen Reihen "betteln" bevor wir überhaupt irgendwo hinpilgern wollen.
Woran das liegt :

Das Lager der Schwerstbetroffenen :
Wer ist denn unsere Lobby ??

Antwort A: Der BP                    Antwort B:      SPB

Antwort C: SBD                oder Antwort D      :CCB

Wer weiß die Antwort ???????????


            Ach daß ist ein schönes Thema.

gute Nacht.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nicht so schlimm ! Ich erklärs Dir:
> Gemeint war die hoffnungslose finanzielle Unterstützung durch den .......bpsssssssssssssss.
> und der gewünschte Aufschrei des gemeinen " Volkes" wenn wir seit über 2 Monaten auf einen Bruchteil unserer Auslagen warten, alles andere sowieso endgeldlos aus eigenem Antrieb bewergstelligen.
> 
> Wir müssen ja schon in den eigenen Reihen "betteln" bevor wir überhaupt irgendwo hinpilgern wollen.
> Woran das liegt :
> 
> Das Lager der Schwerstbetroffenen :
> Wer ist denn unsere Lobby ??
> ...


Nun hast Du wohl total den Faden verloren und ich - naiv wie ich bin - verstehe nur Bahnhof??

----------


## MalteR

Guten Tag Harald,

  es hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber Deinen Beitrag vom 11.09.2012 kann ich nicht so unkommentiert stehen lassen.

  Ich empfinde es so, dass Du die Arbeit des AK FPK nicht nur unter Wert darstellst, sondern sie auch bespöttelst. Also gehe ich auf einige Deiner Statements der Reihe nach ein:

  1. Schwer vorstellbar, was an der Retzbacher Veranstaltung versus Witzenhausen anders gewesen sein könnte.

  Das Andere besteht u.a. im Ergebnis und der Beteiligung.
  Hier waren keine 19 Teilnehmer sondern nur 8 Personen. Die langandauernde Arie persönlichen Krankengeschichten, wie Du sie noch  in Witzenhausen erleben durftest, entfiel. 
Es wurde konsequent ergebnisorientiert gearbeitet.  

  2. Was soll man unter einem doppelten Retzbach-Konsens so bemerkenswert finden. Protokolle gibt es von jedem derartigen Treffen und eine Erklärung ist lobenswert, aber auch nur das und vom Inhalt einmal abgesehen.

  Nun ja, Du kannst nicht wissen, welche Felssteine uns von Günter Feick in den Weg gelegt wurden. Und wenn ich sie hier öffentlich machen würde, würde Günter Feick den Beitrag Kraft seines Amtes wieder löschen lassen. 

  3. "Vorlauf", welche leicht überspitzte Formulierung. Wieso wurde die Öffentlichkeit dieses Forums nicht genutzt. Jeder von den 8 Teilnehmer des Retzbacher Treffens - und 3 haben das ja auch getan, hätte doch schon mal ein bißchen die Katze aus dem Sack lassen können, ohne als Geheimnisverräter angegriffen zu werden.

  Das genau ist eines der Probleme mit dem Vorstand des BPS:  Die Herstellung der Öffentlichkeit im BPS-Forum und das Mittragen der Forderungen zu Gunsten der Schwerbetroffenen. Wir hätten in den Augen des BPS Vorstandes  so lange die Retzbach Erklärung nicht vom Vorstand abgesegnet war  verbotener Weise Öffentlichkeit hergestellt. Der Vorstand hat uns konkret aufgefordert, die Retzbach Erklärung nicht ins Forum zu stellen. 

  Im übrigen habe ich  wie  Du auch bemerkt hattest  das Protokoll von Retzbach ins Forum gestellt. Und Schwupps, wurde es nach einigem Geplänkel mit Günter Feick wieder geöscht.

  4. Eine andere Art Diagnostik. Das vernehme ich hoch erfreut. Nur wer setzt sich denn außer einigen wenigen Vorkämpfern wie ein Prof. Weißbach z. B. für "active survaillance" ein?
http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...3-download.pdf
Wer sind denn die ewigen Zweifler an der Empfehlung einer zusätzlichen Malignitätsbestimmung neben dem Gleason auch noch die DNA-Zytometrie mit einzubeziehen?

  Lieber Harald, was soll ich damit anfangen? Es geht hier um die Schwerbetroffenen!

  5. Das hätte man doch auch scheibchenweise schon mal tun können, ohne es wegen einiger noch strittiger Passagen wieder herausnehmen zu lassen.

  Es wäre schön gewesen, dies tun zu dürfen. Durften wir aber nicht, da der Vorstand dann weil unabgestimmt veröffentlicht  die gesamte Retzbacher Erklärung ignoriert hätte.

  6. Hehre Forderungen, denen man vollinhaltlich zustimmen kann. Nur wer überbringt diese Botschaft nun an wen. Warum nicht mal anstatt nach Retzbach eine Reise dahin, wo die
die dazu notwendigen Entscheidungen getroffen werden könnten. Wer spielt Gallionsfigur, um Gehör zu finden.

  Danke für die Steilvorlage, lieber Harald!
  Der Vorstand hat es ja nicht einmal geschafft,  wie per Mail zugesagt, bis Ende August einen kurzfristigen Konsens mit dem AK FPK bezüglich des Inhaltes der Retzbacher Erklärung herzustellen. Stattdessen ist im BPS Magazin der Artikel BPS Stellungnahme zur Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen, kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs (KRKP) erschienen, der zwar inhaltliche Positionen des AK FPK aufgreift, aber die weitergehenden Forderungen schlichtweg unterschlägt.
  Diesen Artikel hat Günter Feick drei AK-lern (Rudolf, Malte, Sepp) zur Korrektur vorgelegt und mit keiner Silbe zu erkennen gegeben, dass dieses Vorstandsstatement den Ersatz für die Retzbacher Erklärung darstellt. Wir haben einige Änderungen angemerkt und schwupps steht der AK FPK auf einmal, von uns ungewollt, als Mitunterzeichner darunter.

  Wo werden denn, Deiner Meinung nach, die notwendigen Entscheidungen getroffen, Harald? 

  Zuerst muss sich doch der BPS bekennen und die Mängel öffentlich anprangern und die Abstellung fordern. Das sind natürlich keine Nettigkeiten, die da zu fordern sind. Und man bekommt auch Wind von vorn! Aber gerade dafür ist der BPS da. Durch Nettigkeiten hat sich bisher noch nie etwas verändert. Wenn man vorne rausfliegt, muss man hinten wieder reingehen. Wann ist der BPS denn mal öffentlich präsent in den Medien wie Zeitung, Funk und Fernsehen?

  Es ist eine berechtigte Frage, allerdings:  Wo ist die Galionsfigur beim BPS?

  Und dieses aktive Handeln als Galionsfigur vermisse ich schmerzlichst beim jetzigen Vorstand des BPS. Der BPS Vorstand ist kein aktiver Player sondern ein gelähmter Akteur im Gesundheitswesen.

  Herzliche Grüße

  MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich empfinde es so, dass Du die Arbeit des AK FPK nicht nur unter Wert darstellst, sondern sie auch bespöttelst.


Lieber Malte,

bei etlichen unserer Telefonate in den letzen Monaten hättest Du sicher heraushören können oder eher müssen, ob mir jemals der Sinn danach war, Spott über die Aktivitäten des AK anklingen zu lassen. Immerhin bin ich zu zwei mehrtägigen Treffs des Arbeitskreises Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs auf eigene Kosten angereist. Ich müßte mich logischerweise dann als verspotteter Teilnehmer mit einschließen. Aber Kritik zu Retzbach, nachdem ich das Procedere in Witzenhausen erlebt habe, scheint mir auch heute noch angebracht.




> Schwer vorstellbar, was an der Retzbacher Veranstaltung versus Witzenhausen anders gewesen sein könnte.


Anders ist immerhin gewesen, dass in einer Art Geheimkonferenz auf die Schnelle 6 Personen zusammengetrommelt wurden, um genauso geheimnisvoll im Süden Deutschlands etwas ganz besonders Dringendes beschnacken zu müssen. 4 Personen hätten auch diese Konferenz abhalten können. Aus finanztechnischen Gründen wurde ein neuer Teilnehmer buchstäblich akquiriert, der mir Monate vor Witzenhausen auf meine Bitte um Teilnahme bekundete, für so etwas keine Zeit zu haben. Der 6. Teilnehmer galt eigentlich nur als erforderlicher Beisitzer, um die 6 zu komplettieren. An die restlichen 14 in Witzenhausen dabei gewesenen Teilnehmer - mich eingeschlossen - ist keine Info herausgegangen, dass man erneut ein Treffen planen würde. Erst durch einen Beitrag im Forum, als ein Teilnehmer von Retzbach einen ebenfalls in Retzbach gewesenen für einen gelungenen Beitrag lobend ansprach,  erfuhren auch die Daheimgebliebenen von dieser Geheimveranstaltung. Schwamm drüber. Ich habe zwar noch nicht verlauten lassen, dass ich mich als nicht mehr zum AKFPK zugehörig empfinde, aber schriftlich allen noch Beteiligten kund getan, dass ich wegen Retzbach fürderhin für kein Treffen mehr zur verfügung stehe. Es möge hoffentlich keiner auf den Gedanken kommen, dass diese Entscheidung auf verletzter Eitelkeit beruht.




> Das Andere besteht u.a. im Ergebnis und der Beteiligung.
>  Hier waren keine 19 Teilnehmer sondern nur 8 Personen. Die langandauernde Arie persönlichen Krankengeschichten, wie Du sie noch in Witzenhausen erleben durftest, entfiel. 
> Es wurde konsequent ergebnisorientiert gearbeitet.


Nun waren es doch 8 Personen, wie Du mir jetzt offenbarst. Merkst Du denn, lieber Malte nicht, dass man sich in diesem AK mit dem selbst ernannten  Leader nicht gut aufgehoben fühlen kann. Warum wohl hat Christian Ligensa dem fast zum Scheitern verurteilten AK FPK seinen Rücktritt verkündet? Warum wohl hat die entnervte Ulla - Paul 007 - resigniert und sich verabschiedet? Um einem Team Nachhaltigkeit einzuverleiben, muß man sich erst einmal auch menschlich zusammenraufen und nicht Teilnehmern, deren Wissensstand hinter  dem des Leaders zurücksteht, das spüren lassen und deren manchmal etwas langatmige Stellungnahmen zu gestellten Fragen etwas zögerlich daher kamen, mehr oder weniger abzukanzeln, um gestresst wieder auf die Tagesordnung zurückzukommen.




> "Vorlauf", welche leicht überspitzte Formulierung. Wieso wurde die Öffentlichkeit dieses Forums nicht genutzt. Jeder von den 8 Teilnehmer des Retzbacher Treffens - und 3 haben das ja auch getan, hätte doch schon mal ein bißchen die Katze aus dem Sack lassen können, ohne als Geheimnisverräter angegriffen zu werden.


Lieber Malte, Du zitierst zwar meine Darstellung und meinst dazu dann selbst:




> Das genau ist eines der Probleme mit dem Vorstand des BPS: Die Herstellung der Öffentlichkeit im BPS-Forum und das Mittragen der Forderungen zu Gunsten der Schwerbetroffenen. Wir hätten in den Augen des BPS Vorstandes  so lange die Retzbach Erklärung nicht vom Vorstand abgesegnet war  verbotener Weise Öffentlichkeit hergestellt. Der Vorstand hat uns konkret aufgefordert, die Retzbach Erklärung nicht ins Forum zu stellen.


Natürlich habe ich mitbekommen, dass Du das Protokoll von Retzbach eingestellt hattest und der BPS Dich gebeten hatte, Ralf um Löschung zu bitten. Eine aus meiner Sicht völlig überflüssige Aktivität vonseiten des BPS. Was wurde denn da so Weltbewegendes gelöscht, was hernach mit großzügiger Zustimmung wieder eingestellt werden durfte. Man verzeihe mir meine Ironie in beide Richtungen.

 Lieber Malte - um das hier vorwegzunehmen - der AK FPK hat sich selbst in Ungnade beim BPS gesetzt. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass der hier im Forum so beliebte und auch von mir ob seines umfangreichens Wissens so geschätzte Rudolf für den AK FPK das Problem ist.

 Lieber Malte, wer in Witzenhausen in Anwesenheit von Günter Feick darüber nachdenkt, sich vom BPS abzukoppeln, um einen eigenen AK FPK auf die Beine zu stellen, begibt sich auf ein völlig unerschlossenes Terrain, auf ein eigentlich zum Scheitern verurteiltes Abenteuer, dem auch keiner der in Witzenhausen anwesenden Teilnehmer zu folgen bereit war. Aber die Idee spukt noch immer im Kopf des eher unbeteiligten Zuhörers herum. Und nun kam Retzbach; die Idee war wohl verflogen - ich war nicht dabei.




> Wann ist der BPS denn mal öffentlich präsent in den Medien wie Zeitung, Funk und Fernsehen?


Sicher nicht nur eine Frage der dafür notwendigen finanziellen Mittel, sondern auch des Personenkreises, der sich z.B. für ein Fernsehsendung zur Verfügung stellen würde. Nur das Thema muß da Hand und Fuß haben; mit blabla und Null-Evidenz wird man keine Sendezeit eingeräumt bekommen. Bleibt noch, lieber Malte, die Gallionsfigur. Diese Gallionsfigur muß der BPS aus dem Hut zaubern. Nur der Hut ist leer. 

Ich bin zum DGU-Kongress damals nach Stuttgart gefahren und wir haben Gruppenfotos gemacht und Günter Feick stand auf dem Podest mit den Entscheidungsträgern. Welche Werbung, welche Hingabe für einen gemeinsamen Aufbruch!! Bitte *hier* noch einmal lesen.

Und was war in Retzbach außer vertaner Zeit?

*"Es gibt keinen traurigeren Anblick als einen jungen Pessimisten - mit Ausnahme eines alten Optimisten"
*(Mark Twain)

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Harald,

natürlich war und ist das Spott, was Du über den AK in Retzbach schreibst. Das hat Malte richtig erkannt. Ohne anwesend gewesen zu sein, urteilst Du abfällig. Und über Rudolf ziehst Du rufschädigend her. Und warum das Ganze? Wie Du es selbst indirekt andeutest: Du bist aus verletzter Eitelkeit gekränkt. Rudolf hat Dich nicht nach Retzbach eingeladen und nun verzeihst Du es ihm nicht.

JosefJ

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Josef,

inzwischen habe ich hier im Forum lernen müssen, dass gewisse Sentimentalitäten nicht nur nicht angebracht sind, sondern meist auch nicht sehr geschätzt werden. Das betrifft z.B. auch Lobeshymnen für erbrachte Leistungen, die bei einem Rudolf (Rustra - Rudolf Stratmann) überaus verpönt sind. Trotzdem kann ich mich meist nicht oder nur widerwillig gegen eben solche gefühlsbetonten Empfindungen wehren.

Meine Schilderung über die Eindrücke, die ich beginnend schon in Planegg und danach in Witzenhausen gewonnen habe, spiegeln wahrlich nur meine Meinung wider, über das, was ich als Teilnehmer empfunden habe. Dass ich daraus gewisse Parallelen auch auf Retzbach übertragen habe, ist eigentlich die logische Konsequenz auch wegen von dieser Veranstaltung später kund gewordener Fakten. Ohne anwesend gewesen zu sein, spüre ich noch heute die unpersönliche Ausstrahlung, die von dem einzigartigen Solisten Rudolf ausgeht. Er verkörpert das, was man unter einem mit sich selbst zufriedenen Einzelgänger - Narziss - einordnen könnte. Gerade in den letzten Tagen habe ich unzählige Beiträge von diesem begnadeten Rudolf mit Begeisterung und voller Respekt gelesen. Er ist alles, nur kein Mannschaftsführer. Echte Begeisterung wecken oder erzeugen, das Zeug dazu fehlt ihm. Wenn es nicht nach seinem Gustus läuft, läuft er lieber nebenher und man hört sein liebstes Schlagwort "ich habe keine Böcke mehr". Das ist kein Geheimnisverrat. Das ist, lieber Josef, auch Dir schon entgegengeschallt.

Langer Rede Sinn; Spott und Häme liegen mir fern. Warum auch sollte ich eigentlich so was wie beleidigt sein oder in meiner Eitelkeit gekränkt, weil man mich nicht um eine Teilnahme für die Blitztour nach Retzbach gebeten hatte, deren Terminierung wegen Rudolfs eigener Vorstellungen ohnehin heftig umstritten war. Ich habe Rudolf nichts zu verzeihen; ich käme nur mit ihm und seinem Führungsstil nie auf einen Nenner. Ich kann es auch nicht länger verhehlen, dass ich mich zwar dem AK FPK nach wie vor verbunden fühle, aber eher nur noch dieser Idee an sich und einigen von mir nach wie vor sehr geschätzten Teilnehmern. Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass die menschliche Seite nun trotz meiner klaren Worte nicht auf der Strecke bleibt und der AK FPK neue Impulse zu entfachen in der Lage ist.

*"Je älter und stiller man in der Welt wird, umso fester und froher hält man sich an erprüfte Gemüter. Und das ist auch ganz notwendig, denn das, was man hat, versteht und ermisst man erst recht, wenn man sieht, wie wenig manches andre ist"
*(Friedrich Hölderlin)

----------


## JürgenS

> Natürlich habe ich mitbekommen, dass Du das Protokoll von Retzbach eingestellt hattest und der BPS Dich gebeten hatte, Ralf um Löschung zu bitten. Eine aus meiner Sicht völlig überflüssige Aktivität vonseiten des BPS. Was wurde denn da so Weltbewegendes gelöscht, was hernach mit großzügiger Zustimmung wieder eingestellt werden durfte. Man verzeihe mir meine Ironie in beide Richtungen.
> 
>  Lieber Malte - um das hier vorwegzunehmen - der AK FPK hat sich selbst in Ungnade beim BPS gesetzt. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass der hier im Forum so beliebte und auch von mir ob seines umfangreichens Wissens so geschätzte Rudolf für den AK FPK das Problem ist.
> 
>  Lieber Malte, wer in Witzenhausen in Anwesenheit von Günter Feick darüber nachdenkt, sich vom BPS abzukoppeln, um einen eigenen AK FPK auf die Beine zu stellen, begibt sich auf ein völlig unerschlossenes Terrain, auf ein eigentlich zum Scheitern verurteiltes Abenteuer, dem auch keiner der in Witzenhausen anwesenden Teilnehmer zu folgen bereit war. Aber die Idee spukt noch immer im Kopf des eher unbeteiligten Zuhörers herum. Und nun kam Retzbach; die Idee war wohl verflogen - ich war nicht dabei.
> 
> Ich bin zum DGU-Kongress damals nach Stuttgart gefahren und wir haben Gruppenfotos gemacht und Günter Feick stand auf dem Podest mit den Entscheidungsträgern. Welche Werbung, welche Hingabe für einen gemeinsamen Aufbruch!! Bitte *hier* noch einmal lesen.
> 
> Und was war in Retzbach außer vertaner Zeit?


....Welche Werbung, welche Hingabe für einen gemeinsamen Aufbruch!! *Welch ein Pathos!!!!*

Was haben Günter Feick und seine Entscheidungsträger denn für Schwerbetroffene erreicht.  Nichts!!!! ausser den Versuch, die Retzbach Gruppe auszubremsen, den Zensor zu bitten, das Protokoll zu löschen, um dann nach einigem Nachdenken
*mit großzügiger Zustimmung* wieder einzustellen. Manchmal denke ich, wir befinden uns nicht in Deutschland, sondern in der Volksrepublik China.

Statt Rudolf an die Wäsche zu gehen, solltest du dich lieber nach Geerden begeben und dich mit den Entscheidungsträgern gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen, dass sie so erfolgreich an der Justierung der Leitlinien beigetragen haben.
Oder dass sie sich so energisch für eine Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie einsetzen, die für Schwerbetroffene so unnötig wie ein Kropf ist.

Oder besser, da du nach eigenen Angaben ja nichts mehr mit PCa zu tun hast, lehne dich gemütlich zurück, stecke deine Nase ins Weinglas und fröne deinen bacchantischen Freuden.

JürgenS

*(Auf einen großen Klotz.....)*

----------


## Harald_1933

@JürgenS - *Das* war Dein erster Beitrag im Forum

Da weder im Profil Informationen von Dir zu finden sind und trotz etlicher Jürgen bei www.myprostate.eu kein JürgenS dabei ist, käme man nicht umhin, wenn es relevant wäre, mühselig Deine Beiträge abzuklopfen, um hier und da auf Signale zu Deiner PKH zu treffen. Nun meine ich mich auch zu erinnern, vor etlichen Wochen Rudolf (Rustra) mal am Telefon gefragt zu haben, wer Du bist, nachem ich Dir wohl mal Anlaß zu einer Erwiderung auf einen meiner Beiträge gab. Er wußte es auch, und es ist auch heute nicht mehr relevant.

Den groben Keil kann ich mittlerweile verkraften, ohne einzuknicken. Der Klotz allerdings existiert wohl mehr in Deiner Phantasie. Ich habe schlicht zum Ausdruck gebracht, warum der auch von mir nach wie vor geschätzte Rudolf nicht der richtige Mann am durchaus richtigen und wichtigen Fleck, sprich AK FPK ist oder auch war.




> ....Welche Werbung, welche Hingabe für einen gemeinsamen Aufbruch!! Welch ein Pathos!!!!


Ja, Pathos, das ist die richtige Einschätzung für das, was zumindest ich damals empfunden habe, und ich empfinde meist sehr intensiv. Auch heute noch, würde ich das so wieder ausdrücken. Bitte, habe Verständnis oder Mitleid mit einem gelegentlich etwas übertrieben sensibel empfindenden alten Mann.

In einer mir heute zugegangenen PN wurde ich noch einmal daran erinnert, in welch ungezogener Form mich Rudolf wegen einer im Forum geäußerten Bitte um Auskunft zu einem in englischer Sprache eingestellten Link abkanzelte. Komme doch bitte keiner auf den Gedanken, die jetzige Einschätzung der Fähigkeiten von Rudolf als Teamleader resultiere als Retourkutsche für die damalige Entgleisung.

Was das unsinnige Theater mit der Löschung des zunächst von Malte eingestellten Retzbach-Protokolls sollte, vermag ich auch heute noch nicht nachzuvollziehen und habe das auch zum Ausdruck gebracht. 




> Statt Rudolf an die Wäsche zu gehen, solltest du dich lieber nach Geerden begeben und dich mit den Entscheidungsträgern gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen, dass sie so erfolgreich an der Justierung der Leitlinien beigetragen haben.
>  Oder dass sie sich so energisch für eine Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie einsetzen, die für Schwerbetroffene so unnötig wie ein Kropf ist.
> 
> Oder besser, da du nach eigenen Angaben ja nichts mehr mit PCa zu tun hast, lehne dich gemütlich zurück, stecke deine Nase ins Weinglas und fröne deinen bacchantischen Freuden.


Das ganze Paket mit gut gemeinten Vorschlägen zur Kontaktaufnahme mit dem BPS in der Stammburg und die ironisch aufzufassende und bei mir auch humorvoll angekommene und aufgenommene Passage mit dem gemütlichen Zurücklehnen möchte ich nicht bis ins letzte Detail kommentieren. Dass die Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie für Schwerbetroffene so unnötig wie ein Kropf ist, klingt erbärmlich überheblich. Es gibt nämlich auch noch Patienten, die nicht schwer betroffen sind. Auch denen gilt unser Respekt, denn man könnte sie möglicherweise davor bewahren, eines Tages auch zu den Schwerbetroffenen zu zählen.

Günter Feick hat mir unlängst am Telefon erneut bestätigt, dass dieses Forum nicht bevorzugt die Plattform sein kann, um die von Dir vorgetragene Kritik am BPS erschöpfend abzuhandeln, also auszudiskutieren, soll heißen, es steht jedem zwar frei, seinen Unmut hier einzubringen, es darf aber nicht generell erwartet werden, dass eine Stellungnahme des BPS vom BPS hier ins Forum eingestellt wird. 

Hinweise zu meinem PCa findet man hier im Profil und für Interessenten mit viel Zeit zum Lesen auch unter www.myprostate.eu bei Pinguin.

*"Alte Leute sind gefährlich: Sie haben keine Angst mehr vor der Zukunft"
*(Georg Bernard Shaw)

----------


## JürgenS

> @JürgenS - *Das* war Dein erster Beitrag im Forum
> Da weder im Profil Informationen von Dir zu finden sind und trotz etlicher Jürgen bei www.myprostate.eu kein JürgenS dabei ist, käme man nicht umhin, wenn es relevant wäre, mühselig Deine Beiträge abzuklopfen, um hier und da auf Signale zu Deiner PKH zu treffen. Nun meine ich mich auch zu erinnern, vor etlichen Wochen Rudolf (Rustra) mal am Telefon gefragt zu haben, wer Du bist, nachem ich Dir wohl mal Anlaß zu einer Erwiderung auf einen meiner Beiträge gab. Er wußte es auch, und es ist auch heute nicht mehr relevant.


Ja, Harald, das ist dein Problem: Deine schier unbezähmbare Neugier.

Dein zweites Problem ist, dass du hier versuchst, einen Dritten zu desavouieren. Das empfinde ich als einfach unanständig und hat im Forum nichts zu suchen.

Es sei dahingestellt, ob ich ein erbärmlicher, überheblicher Zeitgenosse bin.(Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen , mit welch Verve die DNA-Zytrometrie im Forum gepuscht wird, während man gleichzeitig die AKFPC ausbremst).                                              Das ist aber allemal besser, als die Intriganz, mit der du hier im Forum zu glänzen suchst. Manchmal kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass du als Fünfte Kolonne der Entscheidungsträger agierst, um das Fußvolk ruhig und bei Laune zu halten.

Zum Schluß möchte ich nur noch bemerken, dass es ausser den Teamplayern zum Glück noch Leute gibt, die in der Lage sind selbst zu denken, und den Glücksbringern nicht blind hinterherlaufen.

JürgenS

----------


## Günter55

> Das ist aber allemal besser, als die Intriganz, mit der du hier im Forum zu glänzen suchst. Manchmal kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass du als Fünfte Kolonne der Entscheidungsträger agierst, um das Fußvolk ruhig und bei Laune zu halten.
> 
> Zum Schluß möchte ich nur noch bemerken, dass es ausser den Teamplayern zum Glück noch Leute gibt, die in der Lage sind selbst zu denken, und den Glücksbringern nicht blind hinterherlaufen.
> 
> JürgenS


Mein lieber Jürgen,

da ich Harald persönlich kenne und auch so manches Gespräch mit Ihm geführt habe, kann ich dir versichern, dass dies auf Harald absolut nicht zutrifft. Er ist ein streitbarer Geist, manchmal zu empfindlich, aber er ist mit seiner Meinung garantiert noch nie Jemandem hinterhergelaufen und steht in seiner Meinung oft im krassen Widerspruch zu SHG`s und Verbänden. Er denkt selbst und lässt nicht denken, wie du unterstellst. Damit eckt er ja an.

Günter

P.S. Eine große Neugier kann man ihm unterstellen.

----------


## JürgenS

> Mein lieber Jürgen,
> .....Er denkt selbst und lässt nicht denken, wie du unterstellst. Damit eckt er ja an.


Hallo Günter,
Mit dem Satz, dass es ausser den Teamplayern zum Glück noch Leute gibt, die in der Lage sind selbst zu denken, und den Glücksbringern nicht blind hinterherlaufen, habe ich nicht explizit Harald gemeint. 
Es ist nur die Antwort auf seine Einlassung, dass Rustra ein Einzelgänger und Narziss sei und sich zum Mannschaftsführer nicht eigne.

JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

Mein Gedächtnis hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen, denn der umtriebige, in der Tat umfangreich informierte JürgenS hat sich *hier* schon mal elegant davon gemacht.

Es ist wohl sein Hobby, hier und da mal einzuhaken, um Partei für diese oder jene ihm sympathische Aktivität zu ergreifen. Inzwischen hat er aber wohl den Überblick verloren und bedient eine eher zu vernachlässigende Klientel mit Andeutungen wie fünfte Kolonne, die in der Tat hier im Forum nichts zu suchen haben.

*Fünfte Kolonne
*
Als Fünfte Kolonne werden heimliche, subversiv tätige oder der Subversion verdächtige Gruppierungen bezeichnet, deren Ziel der Umsturz einer bestehenden Ordnung im Interesse einer fremden aggressiven Macht ist. *Hier* nachzulesen.

Mit einer solchen Wortwahl begibt er sich in eine Gedankenwelt, die ich zutiefst verabscheue. Einmal mehr frage ich mich, wer ist dieser JürgenS, der sich desavouiert fühlt, weil man seine schnodderige Abkanzlung der Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie als erbärmlich einstuft.




> Es sei dahingestellt, ob ich ein erbärmlicher, überheblicher Zeitgenosse bin


Wenn man eine Darstellung als erbärmlich überheblich empfindet, ist nicht von einem Zeitgenossen die Rede; also bitte immer sachlich bleiben, wenn es auch schwer fällt.




> Das ist aber allemal besser, als die Intriganz, mit der du hier im Forum zu glänzen suchst.


Welche gespreizte Wortwahl!! Intriganz!! "um das Fußvolk ruhig und bei Laune zu halten"

Bei welcher militärischen Einheit konnte man denn diese Erfahrungen sammeln, die jemand zu solchen Gedankengängen beflügeln?




> Zum Schluß möchte ich nur noch bemerken, dass es ausser den Teamplayern zum Glück noch Leute gibt, die in der Lage sind selbst zu denken, und den Glücksbringern nicht blind hinterherlaufen.


Wer und wo die Teamplayer und die Glücksbringer sind wird wohl das Geheimsnis dieses geheimnisvoll sich hier hin und wieder bemerkbar machenden JürgenS bleiben.

P.S: Inzwischen hat der AK FPK ein neues Treffen an einem schönen Ort terminiert. Ich wünsche den nun teilnehmenden Mitgliedern eine gute Anreise und einen erfolgreichen unvorbelasteten Verlauf.

*Man wird nicht dadurch besser, dass man andere schlecht macht
*(Heinrich Nordhoff)

----------


## meni.li.

Lieber Rudolf, 
wenn ich seh wie Du Rudolf oder manch anderer für die Sache kämpft, 
hier mal ein ganz großes DANKE, ich könnt das gar nicht fachlich und sachlich so ausdrücken und diesen Zeitaufwand schon überhaupt nicht bereitstellen.
Wenn Du jetzt bei der Jahreshauptversammlung so  angegangen, Malte sogar ausgebuht wurde als er zum Rednerpult ging dann ....
ja, was soll man da noch sagen,,,,,,,,,,,,
um nicht zu verzweifeln passt dieser hier in die Veranstaltung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVoffqksUhc

und den Text einfach in Gedanken einfügen.


Seit vielen jahren schreib i hier und fühl mi ziemlich bled,
egal wi i es darlegn du , i fühl mi unverstandn und anwort kummt wenn überhaupt recht moger oder spät

Egoal wos i vo persönliche erfahrung schreib es scheint kan zu intressiern
so langsam muß  i des  ja leider doch zu kapieren

denn krebs is net gleich krebs des hob i langsam gschpannt,
 hormonentzug bis nix mehr geht und dann  mit chemo 3 monat später frontal an die bereitgestellte wand,

dann bist du leitliniengrecht durchs netz der gmeinschaft gfalln 
und...tja ..des is halt so .. des sogn die Ärzt, und a die net fortgschritna...der wor net mehr zu haltn.

und wenn du vorher maulst und schreibst wie rudolf oder sepp 
dann wern die von di eigna leut ganz schnell mundtot gmacht und degradiert zum depp,

weil was net sei derf ........................................derf net sei 
und so bleibt Olles wie vor 2o Johr........ kurz gsogt a Riesensauerrei.

zwickts me, i glab i drahm
des derf net war sa wo sem mer derham,
zwickts me egal wo hin, es därf net wor sa des gibt doch kan sinn.
kennt mer vieeleicht irgend wer a watschen gem ...danke jetz is mehrs klor 
es is net alles gleich was wächst und ...........ALLES was gepredigt werd is woar.

klausi

----------


## Harald_1933

> P.S. Eine große Neugier kann man ihm unterstellen.


Lieber Günter,

hab Dank für Deine freundschaftliche Hilfe, um verzerrte Fakten richtig zu stellen.
Zu Neugier oder Neugierde - ist es nicht eher Interesse? - mal *dies

**Psychologische Selbsthilfe Strategien  Hier* wird auch von Wissbegierde berichtet. Es ist wohl von allem etwas dabei, wobei es im Forum gute Gewohnheit geworden ist, dass man, sofern einer eine PKH hat, die Forumsmitbenutzer daran teilhaben lässt. Daraus ergibt sich dann schon mal eine Nachfrage, wenn solche Einträge fehlen.

*"Ich habe keine besondere Begabung, sondern bin nur leidenschaftlich neugierig"
*(Albert Einstein)

----------


## JürgenS

> Mein Gedächtnis hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen, denn der umtriebige, in der Tat umfangreich informierte JürgenS hat sich *hier* schon mal elegant davon gemacht.


Es scheint da doch schon einige Lücken zu geben. Auf diesen Post hin hast du mir eine PN geschickt und gefragt was ich damit meinte. Ich hatte geantwortet, dass mich dein penetrantes Bohren nach meinem Profil nervt.
Und was ist jetzt wieder passiert?




> *Fünfte Kolonne
> *
> Als Fünfte Kolonne werden heimliche, subversiv tätige oder der Subversion verdächtige Gruppierungen bezeichnet, deren Ziel der Umsturz einer bestehenden Ordnung im Interesse einer fremden aggressiven Macht ist. *Hier* nachzulesen.
> 
> Mit einer solchen Wortwahl begibt er sich in eine Gedankenwelt, die ich zutiefst verabscheue. Einmal mehr frage ich mich, wer ist dieser JürgenS, der sich desavouiert fühlt, weil man seine schnodderige Abkanzlung der Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie als erbärmlich einstuft.


Guckst du hier, auch in der Wissenschaft stösst man auf dieses Wort.




> Welche gespreizte Wortwahl!! Intriganz!! "um das Fußvolk ruhig und bei Laune zu halten"
> 
> Bei welcher militärischen Einheit konnte man denn diese Erfahrungen sammeln, die jemand zu solchen Gedankengängen beflügeln?


Und das von dir! Das hier hat mich fast umgehauen.

Der enigmatische JürgenS

----------


## HorstK

Jürgen,

enigmatisch ist klar http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/enigmatisch 

aber was bedeutet dies: ShiSHi12-Final  ?

Freundliche Grüße 
Horst

----------


## Harald_1933

*Es ist für mich an der Zeit, an dieser Stelle die Segel einzuholen.
*
Haarspalterei, wie der eingeblendete Video-Abriß verdeutlicht, liegt mir nicht und mit einem enigmatisch gepolten Menschen, der versucht seine zuvor deutlich zu verstehenden Entgleisungen in Richtung BPS und gegen mich mit Wortklaubereien abzuschwächen, möchte ich mich nicht mehr beschäftigen.

Dem AK FPK wünsche ich an dieser Stelle aber noch einmal für das anstehende Treffen gutes Gelingen.

*"Das Leben ist eine Komödie für den Denkenden und eine Tragödie für die, welche fühlen"
*(Hippokrates)

----------


## JürgenS

> Jürgen,
> enigmatisch ist klar http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/enigmatisch 
> aber was bedeutet dies: ShiSHi12-Final  ?


Shishi sind japanische bzw. chinesische Tempelhunde oder -Löwen, die in Japan den Eingang zu Shinto Shrinen immer zu zweit bewachen. Siehe mein Avatar.

Shishi nennt man aber auch den Drachen im chinesischen/japanischen Zodiac, Tierkreiszeichen mit zwölf Tieren , die jeweils für ein Jahr stehen. Da dieses
Jahr das Jahr des Drachen ist, könnte sich die 12 auf das Jahr 2012 beziehen. Das ist aber nur eine Spekulation. Was Final bedeuten könnte kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst,

der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch hier im Forum der Hinweis, dass es sich bei ShiSHi12-Final um ein webshot-photoprogramm handelt. *Hier* lässt sich das nutzen.

Alles Gute für Deinen Abstecher auf die Kanaren.

*"Ideologen sind Leute, die glauben, dass die Menschheit besser sei als der Mensch"
*(Dwight D. Eisenhower)

----------

